# My NYX Collection is getting BIGGER by the day (PICS)



## EyeshadowJunkie (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 23, 2007)

W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




W!  Everything looks so beautiful!

Have you seen the new blushes & lipglosses?


----------



## Jill35 (Jul 23, 2007)

Niiiiiiice. I love NYX and need to get some more I think


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow!  Awesome collection & since it's cheaper than Mac, I don't feel so guilty buying it!


----------



## gabi1129 (Jul 23, 2007)

!wowo! thats an awesome collection. i didnt know they had some many wonderful colors!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 23, 2007)

Pretty collection. I love how organized it looks in your train case haha. i know i know, i'm a nerd!


----------



## spartan_shades (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow! Very impressive. Great collection.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 23, 2007)

That is more than most of the displays I've seen.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Jul 23, 2007)

I just love NYX. Your collection is fantastic. They have some great items at great prices. I think I have all of the lipliners and eyeliners. I'm working on getting more of the shadows.


----------



## macface (Jul 23, 2007)

Love your collection I have a hardtime finding nyx stuff I only have 5 eyeshadows.


----------



## starangel2383 (Jul 24, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!!!! i love it, i had that traincase but i let my sister have it. where on earth do you purchase NYX?


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 24, 2007)

^^ ive seen NYX at beauty supply stores, like Essentials

omg wow! i didnt even know nyx had that many colors!


----------



## Phantom Goddess (Jul 24, 2007)

That is some quality NYX porn!!!!!


----------



## Sjohanna85 (Jul 24, 2007)

OMG i'm jealous ... i just recently made my first Nyx purchase and am inlove!! cant wait to catch up to u!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 24, 2007)

Awesome collection!


----------



## Ms. Q (Jul 24, 2007)

WOW, thats a whole lotta NYX, I actually try and get it wholesale from LA. I think I am gonna go get some more lol


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Jul 24, 2007)

LoL I love NYX!!! Especially since the price tag is so much nicer than MAC.. 

I think I still like mac better though.. LoL But then again.. MAC doesn't have the jumbo eye pencils like NYX does.. it makes me feel like i'm 5 again haha


----------



## Merrybelly (Jul 24, 2007)

Great Collection!


----------



## ladynpink (Jul 24, 2007)

wow i love ur nyx collection....it makes me wanna get some more too!!


----------



## tika (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice collection!!


----------



## hnich (Jul 24, 2007)

I love it! NYX is great...and so nice and affordable (on the stuff you _can_ get in stores)
Part of my traincase looks like yours with so many little nyx pots, I'd love if they came out with a palette I could just pop them into!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 24, 2007)

Great collection *EyeshadowJunkie*! If you have the time maybe you will consider swatching the megashines (love those) or maybe some of the jumbo pencils?


----------



## starangel2383 (Jul 25, 2007)

where do they sell NYX cosmetics?


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 25, 2007)

I have that same case! Nice collection!!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 25, 2007)

I just saw the swatch thread you had up before.......thanks!


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 26, 2007)

Pretty! I've never used NYX, and I don't know if I've seen it in stores. I'll have to do some research.


----------



## geeko (Jul 28, 2007)

wow the colors look awesome. Great collection there


----------



## Saints (Jul 29, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## allthatglamour (Jul 30, 2007)

It looks like a beautiful rainbow of makeup. Do you like the shadow pencils better than shadesticks?


----------



## RoseMe (Jul 30, 2007)

What are your favorite e/s and lip gloss?  Do tell!!!  Thanks!!!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow... all the colours are so beautiful.  Do we have NYX in England?  I can't recall seeing it anywhere.


----------



## moondream (Aug 3, 2007)

Very nice collection! I must hunt down some NYX items to try them out for myself.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 5, 2007)

how much did that whole collection cost you?


----------



## wahine (Aug 17, 2007)

lovely! me drools!
now i feel bad that i didn't hoard on NYX when i had the chance


----------



## EyeshadowJunkie (Aug 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_how much did that whole collection cost you?_

 
WAY WAY WAY WAY less than my MAC collection. I'm not sure, I dont really keep track, my husband gives me a makeup allowance and I just spend. lol.


----------



## EyeshadowJunkie (Aug 19, 2007)

I honestly cant pick a favorite eyeshadow from NYX. They have the most amazing color selection!! I love them all. My favorite lipgloss is probably... gold pink or plum from the mega shine line. Sunrise and Barbie Pink are awesome too though. So hard to choose. With MAC, its always hit or miss. I love it or I hate it. With NYX, its love!! lol.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoseMe* 

 
_What are your favorite e/s and lip gloss? Do tell!!! Thanks!!!_


----------



## EyeshadowJunkie (Aug 19, 2007)

I love the eyeshadow pencils more than the shadesticks for one reason. They are the same quality but NYX is way way cheaper. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allthatglamour* 

 
_It looks like a beautiful rainbow of makeup. Do you like the shadow pencils better than shadesticks?_


----------



## EyeshadowJunkie (Aug 19, 2007)

Yes! I have all 12 of the mosaic blushes!! They are wonderful!! Kinda like the Cargo beach blushes!!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




W! Everything looks so beautiful!

Have you seen the new blushes & lipglosses?_


----------



## EyeshadowJunkie (Aug 19, 2007)

Im very lucky!! I have an awesome beauty supply in my area that carries alot of NYX stuff!! But even if you get it off nyxcosmetics.com, the prices are beyond reasonable and shipping usually runs about 5 bucks if you go with USPS method!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starangel2383* 

 
_OMG!!!!!!!!! i love it, i had that traincase but i let my sister have it. where on earth do you purchase NYX?_


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 20, 2007)

I looooooooooove NYX. What a wonderful collection, you lucky girl!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To anyone: I HIGHLY recommend the black shadow for the most intense, velvety, inky, black-hole, void-of-light eyeshadow. It goes on like silk and lasts for hours. The eyeshadow trios are also an awesome bang for your buck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Too bad the colors on the website are so confusing!


----------



## almmaaa (Aug 22, 2007)

Awww I cant see any pictures !!!!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Great NYX collection!


----------

